# Some ferret questions..



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi, as some of you know I hope to be getting some ferrets later in the year. Just a few questions...

1) I know they love to be in groups, I'd deffinetley get at least 2, I was wondering if 3 would affect the cost alot? 
2)would 6x4 be ok for 3?
3)Would something like this be ok?...








All for now!! Thanks:no1:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh by the way my dad would build the home so it could be any size


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

There isnt much difference between 2 and 3 ferrets. Its when you x that by 2 that you have the problem ("Ferret Math"!) .
That would be awesome for them, providing the mesh is a maximum of 1"x1" - if your getting young females or young small males then it will need to be 1/2"x1"


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> There isnt much difference between 2 and 3 ferrets. Its when you x that by 2 that you have the problem ("Ferret Math"!) .
> That would be awesome for them, providing the mesh is a maximum of 1"x1" - if your getting young females or young small males then it will need to be 1/2"x1"


Ok thanks very much!


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

I have 5 ferrets. 2 boys and 3 girls all rescued. If you have never kept ferrets b4 i would recomend getting a rescue one. As baby ferrets are like tazmainian devils and boy are their teeth sharp! I think ferrets are nicer over 6mths old. The dog kennel looks great. Like said b4 i would go for the smallest grade avairy type mesh. I brought a large hutch, it said it was fine for ferrets, within 10mins one of the girls was making a bid for freedom!!!:gasp:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

tinks30 said:


> I have 5 ferrets. 2 boys and 3 girls all rescued. If you have never kept ferrets b4 i would recomend getting a rescue one. As baby ferrets are like tazmainian devils and boy are their teeth sharp! I think ferrets are nicer over 6mths old. The dog kennel looks great. Like said b4 i would go for the smallest grade avairy type mesh. I brought a large hutch, it said it was fine for ferrets, within 10mins one of the girls was making a bid for freedom!!!:gasp:


Yes I've heard they escape through very small holes!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

tinks30 said:


> If you have never kept ferrets b4 i would recomend getting a rescue one. As baby ferrets are like tazmainian devils and boy are their teeth sharp! I think ferrets are nicer over 6mths old.


100% agreed!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi, a few more questions!

1) When I play with them outside would I play in the cage or could I let them out and into the garden?
2) I know I feed the ferret food stuff, how much do I need to feed?
3) I also know I have to feed them meat but how often? And can it just be meat like from tesco's?
4) Is there any other foods/treats I can feed?

Thanks


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

any help greatly appreciated


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Sorry I keep bumping but need to let my mum know about these things, thanks


----------



## Mustela (Dec 21, 2007)

> Hi, a few more questions!
> 
> 1) When I play with them outside would I play in the cage or could I let them out and into the garden?
> 2) I know I feed the ferret food stuff, how much do I need to feed?
> ...


 

Hey 

1: You can let them outside of course, but you need to ensure that your garden is 100% ferret proof. no gaps in fences etc. They can and WILL get out of very small holes.

2: The ferrets need a constant supply of kibble. I recommend James Wellbeloved complete ferret kibble. It's a little pricey but it's one of the best products out there and will ensure they get the nutrients they need. This should be available for them 24/7. They should also have a selection of raw meat a few times a week. ie: Chicken wings. Do not give cooked bone though as this can splinter and get stuck in their throats.

3: As above, meat is a great addition to their diet. Most will eat it, some wont, but I give mine a selection of raw chicken wing, which they love.. and sometimes kidney, heart, stuff like that. Stear clear of anything too fatty, ie: pork. 

4: Some people like to give their ferrets cat treats, or raisens/grapes. I don't recommend this. They shouldnt really have vegetable protein as it can cause upset stomachs and in worse case scenario's bladder stones.. Stick with the kibble and meat. Mine do get a little kitten milk from time to time also. (Kitten milk = lactose free and will not upset their stomachs in small amounts).

Hope this helps!

If you have any more questions, please feel free to pm me

Emily


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

You can buy ferret harnesses, this would allow you to play in the garden with the added security of a leash!! The guy that owned the father to my babies allowed his to run free in the garden however his were trained to work and were very well behaved!!

You kinda just know how much to feed, much like having a friend over, you just know by watching and learning. 

Yeah they need meat every day and it can be any meat. They will happily eat fur feather and bone and infact this is healthier for them. I have told you in the past about tescos meat but be warned its not cheap! Much better to go via a butchers and ask for the bits he cannot sell, like certain types of offal and what not it will be cheaper if you bag it and freeze it!

Theres a vitimin paste that they go nuts for cannot remember the name but you can get it from ebay as its not readily availble in the UK yet! Daisyleo will tell you what its called. There are ferret treats on the market but mine cannot stand them, they prefere other tid bits, like hard boiled egg (this is healthy) and naughty bits like jammy crusts of bread, or wotsits (these are unhealthy). You should be aware that ferrets are lactose intollerant so should never be given any dairy and chocolate is poisonous.

Marina


----------



## Mustela (Dec 21, 2007)

The vitamin paste I give mine is called Beaphar Malt paste.

This is great actually, good source of vitamins and they go mad for it. It's especially good in the summer as it acts as a lubricant when they are malting (preventing any blockages caused by ingested hair and allowing them to pass it easily).

This paste is readily available in the UK


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ahh thanks very much guys!!!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I remembered its called FERRETVITE. Well thats how it sounds but i'm not sure thats how its spelt.

Marina


----------



## Rosel (Apr 1, 2008)

that hutch looks good, ferrets are able to climb so they can use the height, you could add ramps and floors, but make sure they can't fall all the way down off any of the floors. 

I've seen ferret enclosures with thick piping for them to play in and climb up.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> Hi, a few more questions!
> 
> 1) When I play with them outside would I play in the cage or could I let them out and into the garden?
> 2) I know I feed the ferret food stuff, how much do I need to feed?
> ...


1) Harness and leash is best for outside, but you can sit inside the enclosure aswell.
2) Free feed kibble.
3) Meat is a good diet to feed daily, actually. www.holisticferrets.proboards80.com . It doesn't HAVE to be fed, though. Yes its fine from supermarkets but be aware most animals from supermarkets have growth hormones, antibiotics and the like pumped into them 
4) Raw meat all the way for treats or fish BODY oil.



Marinam2 said:


> I remembered its called FERRETVITE. Well thats how it sounds but i'm not sure thats how its spelt.
> 
> Marina


As a company from America has now brought "8-in-1" ferretvite has gone sky high in price, beaphar malt paste is just as good, though I tend to feed fish body oil (stay away from cod liver oil).


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks VERY muvh guys. All the questions for now!!


----------

